# Nirvana Bubbalicious Indoor Hydro/Soil Grow



## ZTEC (Jan 1, 2010)

I tried making a journal back on the 10th but for some reason I couldn't upload pictures and whats a journal without pictures.  I started the little guy (in pic #1) back Beginning of December because the other two that I already started back in November were males (Pic 2).  

I decided to give it a shot with my waterfarm setup.  I am using GH nutes which are pictured below.  I have been trying to keep the humidity above 35% but very hard when it is so dry out during winter.  Most of the time it's b/t 35 & 75%.  The temp about 83 during the day and 68 at night.  I am using 5 ml micro & bloom, and 15 ml of Grow at the moment about 3rd week in vegetative.

I am so disappointed so far all I have gotten are males.  But very impressed how fast this plant can grow in hydro compared to my past grows with soil.  The pic of the smaller plant in the soil was transplanted around the same time the hydro was started so they are very close in age and you can see the difference!  

Planning on purchasing some seeds end of next month from Nirvana. Maybe Blue Mystic?  But keep watching I will post more pics and please cross your fingers for a female!


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2010)

Love the GH 3 part myself...a great investment.  GREEN MOJO for ya.....


----------



## ZTEC (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in updating but very busy.  I mainly do the journals for my own personal reference.  It's nice to go back and look at the growth! I can't believe I didn't just start out with hydro, the results are amazing!!  Here are some pics of the bubblelicious strain that are pictured earlier in this thread.  The two plants I have pictured earlier both were females!!!

So I started flowering the hydro female about 4 weeks ago and she is just BLOWING up!  The one in the soil is still in vegetative because I have been clipping clones off of her and started 2 clones in my other waterfarm which next week I'm putting into the flowering room.

I have been using General Hydroponics Flora Series with the hydro with 50 ml of Bloom, and 30 ml of Micro per gallon twice a week and showing no real signs of over fertilization.  I am still experimenting a little bit so I can max this baby out! The other hydro with the two clones in it I'm using 10 ml of Bloom, Gro, Micro & 2.5 ml of each on my clones. 

 With my girl in soil I have been using Botanicare Pro Grow 2 tbsp per gallon feeding once a week.

I also received my seeds in the mail yesterday.  Snow White - Bubblelicious - Short Rider and a free bag of 10 mystery seeds.  So will have those up sometime this spring/summer.  My short riders are going outside.  

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice! Pulling up a piece of carpet fer this one!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice indeed!! I have the same seeds to crack shortly, can't wait to see some more.


----------



## ZTEC (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok another updates, almost ready to harvest my first hydro bubblelicious plant!  I figure about 2 weeks away, I cut a couple lower branches off early to try and smoke, kind of get an idea what the taste might be like and it is so fruity that I just wanna keep smoking!  Anyways here's pics of my bubblelicious operation - mother plant & clones - both hydro buckets in flowering the larger plant 2 wks (i'm guessing) from being done and the other two in the other waterfarm about month and a half away?  (Does anyone who has experience with this strain know how long it takes for the majority of the pistils to turn brown once they began turning brown?  They started last week and I figured about 2 - 3 wks?

Using 50 ml of FloraBloom on large flowering plant and 5 ml floramicro with 40 ml of bloom with other two plants.  Using Botanicare Gro for soil with mother plant in veggie and clones get a very diluted 2.5 of Gro, Micro & Bloom.


 Anyways here's some pics ENJOY!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice. Looks great!
I have some bubbleicious seeds on the way. How's the smell? Fruity also? I've heard good things about this strain for sure.


----------



## ZTEC (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes it is very fruity, i took a little leaf and chewed on it and it tasted like bubble gum.  Maybe different if growing with soil?  not sure but slow to start flowering then out of no where your branches are full of buds!  SO GOOD!  I am also gonna start Snow White soon, and when Spring comes Short Rider is going outside!


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is another update.  
The big plant in flowering is about done and already i've clipped a few lower branches because my fall harvest is all smoked up so needed to RE-UP!  I estimate so far I've clipped about 14 grams in dry product off the plant and still a couple OZ's left on her for sure.  The trichomes are beginning to turn cloudy so a couple days away from me taking her down.  The branches are beginning to sag pretty good to the point I think they will break off!

The other two I have in flowering are beginning to bud pretty heavily now and anxious to see how much they produce.

The veggie room has got about 10 clones, and the mother plant that I will stick outside once time comes.  I started all five of the mystery seeds I got free from Nirvana to see what strain I will do next!  Gotta love the surprises you can get from this plant!

And as you see I have a carboy and pale inside my room.  They are both in the process of making wine, but one is finishing while the pale is creating alcohol by yeast eating the sugar and creating CO2.  I'm not sure what the ppm would be in the room with this pale bubbling away making Co2, and if it's even helping.  But making wine needs a pretty warm environment so it goes perfect in the grow room and hopefully the Co2 is helping??  Anybody else try this?  

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 12, 2010)

Cut down the big girl on the 9th and has been drying for a few days.  Just put into jars today to moisten the outside of the bud again.  Very good looking bud after its dry it turns almost all white, taste like bubblegum, and very dense for only 400 watt hps!  Weighed the bud wet and it's about 8 oz, so I'm guessing 2 or 3 when dry!  Here are some pics and i'll keep ya posted on the other bubblelicious clones in flowering currently!  ALSO SNOW WHITE SEEDS STARTING SOON & SHORT RIDER!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 12, 2010)

*LOOKS AWSOME!!!!!! man im jealous.. how she smell??
LH*


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 12, 2010)

She smells like a fruity/skunky smell first couple days, now it's a wet weed smell, but in the end it gets that nice fruity/skunky smell.  Love this stuff!  SO TASTY! SO HIGH!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 13, 2010)

They look great ztec!!! Congrats. I have 2 that sprouted so I am hoping for a female. What is the high like?


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 13, 2010)

:aok: GratZ ZTEC :aok:


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 17, 2011)

Love the buds! Nice one on the harvest! Can I just ask, how long was she in flower from light change to harvest? And also how tall did you grow her before you flipped the lights to 12/12?


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 17, 2011)

I have harvested anywhere from 6wks to 8 wks with bubblelicious.  I grew her about 2' before flipping her into flowering.  This one grew so FAST!  I have been having problems lately trying to get another one to grow like this.  I think I just need more air movement


----------

